# Bayern: pronti 400 mln per il mercato



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2017)

Secondo il *CdS *il Bayern avrebbe pronta una cifra monstre per rinforzarsi sul mercato: la bellezza di 400 mln. Tre i principali obiettivi: Griezmann, Mbappe e Verratti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il *CdS *il Bayern avrebbe pronta una cifra monstre per rinforzarsi sul mercato: la bellezza di 400 mln. Tre i principali obiettivi: Griezmann, Mbappe e Verratti.



La cosa assurda è che non ne hanno neanche bisogno perché chi sostituisci ? Lewa ? Seriamente ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il *CdS *il Bayern avrebbe pronta una cifra monstre per rinforzarsi sul mercato: la bellezza di 400 mln. Tre i principali obiettivi: Griezmann, Mbappe e Verratti.



Griezmann e Verratti sarebbero colpi mostruosi, mbappè è inutile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2017)

Con 400 milioni possono svaligiare l'Europa.


----------



## Zani (29 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che non ne hanno neanche bisogno perché chi sostituisci ? Lewa ? Seriamente ?



Devono rifare Mezza squadra, Ribery e Robben sono alle loro ultime stagioni e Douglas Costa e Coman non si sono dimostrati all'altezza di sostituirli. Lahm e Xabi Alonso si ritiran alla fie di questa stagione. Renato Sanches è stato un flop anche lui


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2017)

l'importante e che non si mettano a strapagare giocatori della juve per piacere


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2017)

Lahm e Alonso si ritirano quindi gli serviranno due top in quel ruolo, e forse un ala sinistra per ringiovanire il reparto, si parla di Brandt. Non hanno sto granché da stravolgere per cui 400 milioni è esagerata come cifra


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2017)

E noi ci seghiamo per 130 mln? 

I veri top club fanno campagne acquisti da 200 mln minimo...questa è la verità nel 2017.


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Maggio 2017)

Boiata del corriere di trigoria, 400 mln nemmeno perez appena presidente


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2017)

Ma mi faccia il piacere 400 milioni...ma manco il Manchester


----------



## addox (11 Maggio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> E noi ci seghiamo per 130 mln?
> 
> I veri top club fanno campagne acquisti da 200 mln minimo...questa è la verità nel 2017.


Non sempre. Ne hanno la capacità ma dipende dalle stagioni, Vedi Psg e City o anche il ceski. Botti all'inizio poi gestioni di medio/alto livello, comunque sempre ricche ma non esagerate.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Maggio 2017)

Torniamo al solito discorso : 400 mln di investimenti sul mercato non implica un esborso cash ma rateizzato ergo credo sia plausibile.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il *CdS *il Bayern avrebbe pronta una cifra monstre per rinforzarsi sul mercato: la bellezza di 400 mln. Tre i principali obiettivi: Griezmann, Mbappe e Verratti.



E fu così che Carletto, che davvero ama il Milan, offrí 50M per Bacca+De Sciglio.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Maggio 2017)

Dipende sempre da chi prendi... Potrebbero rischiare in ogni caso di fare come lo United, o in minor parte come il City e il PSG... L'annata non è stata ottima per i bavaresi, non è detto che a spendere i miliardi diventi il più forte del mondo, è un insieme di cose come ha dimostrato la Juve


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Boiata del corriere di trigoria, 400 mln nemmeno perez appena presidente





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma mi faccia il piacere 400 milioni...ma manco il Manchester



certo che possono. Cioè l'inda ha speso 140 mln con un fatturato 3 volte inferiore a quello del Bayern e loro non possono spendere circa 400 mln di euro considerando anche i risparmi sugli ingaggi di tutti i giocatori che andranno via?


----------



## Crox93 (11 Maggio 2017)

Dubito, sicuramente saranno sui 150/200 avendo molto da fare ma 400 dai...


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma mi faccia il piacere 400 milioni...ma manco il Manchester


E soprattutto ora tutti i giornali italiani sono costretti a scrivere, per tenere botta, che Suning di milioni ne ha pronti almeno 600.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> certo che possono. Cioè l'inda ha speso 140 mln con un fatturato 3 volte inferiore a quello del Bayern e loro non possono spendere circa 400 mln di euro considerando anche i risparmi sugli ingaggi di tutti i giocatori che andranno via?



Appena si ricorderanno che in panchina hanno carletto il budget verrà portato a 40..

Ancelotti non ha mai avuto quei fondi a disposizione..


----------



## gabuz (11 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che non ne hanno neanche bisogno perché chi sostituisci ? Lewa ? Seriamente ?



Robben, Ribery e Xabi Alonso


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il *CdS *il Bayern avrebbe pronta una cifra monstre per rinforzarsi sul mercato: la bellezza di 400 mln. Tre i principali obiettivi: Griezmann, Mbappe e Verratti.


Quattrocento milioni, così pochi? Praticamente il proprio fatturato annuale, o giù di lì. Le chiacchiere fanno però zero.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appena si ricorderanno che in panchina hanno carletto il budget verrà portato a 40..
> 
> Ancelotti non ha mai avuto quei fondi a disposizione..


ma cosa c'entra Carletto? se vogliono spenderli lo fanno a prescindere. In ogni caso potenzialmente possono farlo, poi da qui a verificarsi tutt'altra roba.


Casnop ha scritto:


> Quattrocento milioni, così pochi? Praticamente il proprio fatturato annuale, o giù di lì. Le chiacchiere fanno però zero.


Non sapevo che il fatturato del Bayern fosse sceso a 400 mln da 628.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra Carletto? se vogliono spenderli lo fanno a prescindere. In ogni caso potenzialmente possono farlo, poi da qui a verificarsi tutt'altra roba.
> 
> Non sapevo che il fatturato del Bayern fosse sceso a 400 mln da 628.



Comunque sono solo boiate giornalistiche..scommetto che il Bayern non spenderà nemmeno 150 milioni


----------



## Casnop (11 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque sono solo boiate giornalistiche..scommetto che il Bayern non spenderà nemmeno 150 milioni



Chiacchiere in libertà. In Germania hanno altri pensieri, per fortuna.


----------



## Serginho (11 Maggio 2017)

Quante sciocchezze


----------



## pablog1585 (11 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che non ne hanno neanche bisogno perché chi sostituisci ? Lewa ? Seriamente ?



Robben ribery xabi


----------



## pennyhill (11 Maggio 2017)

Si sono già mossi prendendo Süle e Rudy. Ovviamente faranno anche altro, ma non spenderanno sicuramente quelle cifre.


----------



## Doctore (11 Maggio 2017)

ma perche devo spendere 400 milioni?hanno gia una squadra fortissima


----------



## ralf (11 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma perche devo spendere 400 milioni?hanno gia una squadra fortissima


Ti giro quello che mi han detto alcuni tifosi del Bayern:
Douglas Costa dovrebbe andare al Liverpool al posto di Coutinho che dovrebbe andare al Barca. Prenderanno Alexis Sanches, un terzino dx per sostituire Lahm che si ritira, si parla di Henrichs o Walker.
Hanno preso Julian Brandt che però rimarrà un altro anno al Leverkusen, stanno per chiudere con Goretzka dello Shalke e manderenno in prestito Renato Sanches. Hanno chiesto Mbappè al Monaco, ma il Monaco chiede 130 mln.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Maggio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si sono già mossi prendendo Süle e Rudy. Ovviamente faranno anche altro, ma non spenderanno sicuramente quelle cifre.



Süle e Rudy sono colpi gia fatti tanto tempo fa. Süle fara la classica fine della giovane promessa tedesco, presa per non farla prendere ad altre squadre tedesche, che dopo 2 anni di panchina per rilanciare la carriera andra a Dortmund, al Schalke, a Gladbach o squadre del tipo (storia vista mille volte). Giocatore di talento...ma con Boateng, Hummels e Javi Martinez ovviamente pu fare solo la riserva.
Rudy invece fara la super riserva senza pretese. Colpo giuesto per far rifiatare titolari nelle partite di Bundesliga.


Il Bayern deve trovare sostituti per Robben e Ribery, che per motivi anagrafici e tanti infortuni non possono piu reggere certi livelli per un intera stagione. Douglas Costa e praticamente odiato dai tifosi per scarso impegno e a quanto si dice non si trova bene in Germania. Coman e visto come talento ma al momento non puo fare il titolare nel Bayern. Poi si ritirano Lahm e Xabi Alonso. Kimmich e un grandissimo talento ma ad oggi sarebbe un azzardo partire con lui.

Si parla tanto di Sanchez e anche Griezmann come possibili colpi. Entrambi sarebbero colpi perfetti, Sanchel nel Bayern puo fare il titolare e vincere titoli, secondo me ci andrebbe di corsa. Questa stagione si e spesso intravisto una certa frustrazione per la situazione del Arsenal.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ti giro quello che mi han detto alcuni tifosi del Bayern:
> Douglas Costa dovrebbe andare al Liverpool al posto di Coutinho che dovrebbe andare al Barca. Prenderanno Alexis Sanches, un terzino dx per sostituire Lahm che si ritira, si parla di Henrichs o Walker.
> Hanno preso Julian Brandt che però rimarrà un altro anno al Leverkusen, stanno per chiudere con Goretzka dello Shalke e manderenno in prestito Renato Sanches. Hanno chiesto Mbappè al Monaco, ma il Monaco chiede 130 mln.



non mi dispiacerebbe prendere sanches con un prestito secco...
così evitiamo una totale tombale rivoluzione e il prossimo anno ci prendiamo un nostro futuro giocatore..
ovviamente lo alternerei tra i titolari e i primi cambi x la partita in corso.. sempre meglio dei vari Kucka Pasalic Montolivo Poli Bertolacci

Carlo potrebbe essere un buon alleato, in questa circostanza


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si sono già mossi prendendo Süle e Rudy. Ovviamente faranno anche altro, ma non spenderanno sicuramente quelle cifre.



Spenderanno in base a quello che gli serve, non forzeranno di certo acquisti...quindi possono benissimo spenderne 50, come 100, come 200... le possibilità ci sono, dipende dallo sviluppo del mercato e dalle opportunità.


----------

